# Lassus propetiea sybillarum revisteed by deprofundis on another label a most!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Bless this wonderful day under the sun, so i took a walk and suprise my nearest records shop had, two news released for me i order one, incredible Lassus cd and not expensive.

Ockay to make a long story short 5 years ago, i bought my first copy of propbhetiea sybillarum by Lassus whit Brabant ensemble, all does whit all respect to mister rice, was abit ''terne et gris'' sorry mister Rice i would preferred other released of brabant ensemble, and still hail your skills & talents.

But whit this relase on collection A (outhere related cd) i was blown away by this version of the afored mention work of l'assu's therefore, i warmly recommended, get this while you can simply the definitive prophetiea sybillarum you would expect or you would be looking for.

Brabant cd cost me like 36 $ ishe!! while this cd cost me roughtly 11.99$+tx woaw.
:tiphat:

Pardon my enthousiam i fell like crying of joy


----------

